# Cycle 1000 miles in a month?



## Swanage53 (6 Jan 2019)

Hi guys and girls,
I am looking for thoughts and guidance on cycling 1000 miles in a month.

First some background I am 56 years old and took up cycling some 5 years ago to get fit. In August 2015 I did my first "long" solo ride of 85 miles, which started as a joke but I raised over £1000 for charity, in August 2016 I did a 120 mile ride with 2 others and a couple of 80 mile(ish) Sportives. Last year I didn't do any rides nearing 80 miles, and I did 2400 road miles during the year. At various times I have commuted to work, covering anywhere between 20 and 50 miles per day. I know I am not quite as fit as I was during 2016. This weekend I have done 2 rides of about 30 miles each at an average speed of 15mph. This is pretty typical of where I am at present, with a couple of evenings a week on the rollers in the garage.

I want to do 1000 miles during June as a personal challenge and for charity sponsorship, which will include commuting approx 50 miles 3 days per week, a couple of 80 mile Sportives, which will obviously need topping up with more miles.

Does this look like a practical proposition, and what sort of regime (training and food) do I need to be looking at?

Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jan 2019)

It’s do-able. Make sure your bike and kit are comfortable. Then get out and do it. It sounds like you’re at a reasonable level of fitness.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2019)

June this year is a good month to do it as you get 5 full weekends so more free time . Target works out at 33.3 miles a day or 233 a week .Many of us on here do that sort of milage . The options are complete some super long rides or ride everyday . Personally I go for the everyday option longer rides at weekends and top up miles during the week. . Between now and then I would do some runs of consecutive days to get use to riding on tried legs
Good luck on your challenge keep us updated


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jan 2019)

1/6 is a Saturday. Bang out 80 or 100 miles on Saturday and Sunday and you'll be 16-20% towards your goal, but only 7% through your time. 

Make sure your plan allows for some days off due to life or minor injuries: plan to finish a few days before the end of the month.

I've done 1000 miles one month, but that included a single ride (over 4 days) of 750 miles. I'm not sure I have achieved that target on any other month.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2019)

Yes, it's do-able but it'll take planning.

The most I've done is 1700 miles in a month, mostly on one big 900-mile event. However, if you're commuting with several longer events you should be fine. Sportives are an option, as are audaxes - have a look at the audax sub-forum on here and Audax UK for local events: http://www.aukweb.net/events/


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Jan 2019)

I tend to do the most miles in May. Two bank holidays probably helps. Your body will tell you that you are doing too much, but it is surprising how quickly the tired legs disappear within a few miles of getting back on the bike the day after a big ride. I kind of miss that dull ache in the thighs I used to get doing big mileage months!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2019)

I did a similar challenge a decade ago where I was aiming for 5,000 miles.

If you break the back of the mileage during the week, then a long ride on a Saturday and a shorter one Sunday will see you there. If you do 25 miles a day Mon - Fri that is 125 miles. Then do a 100 miles Saturday. Then either have Sunday off or fit in a couple of easy hours. If you can manage to be away by sunrise on the Sat, it is a magical time and you will likely have completed the 100 miles by lunchtime. Then perhaps arrange a mini tour for one or two of the weekends in June where you clock up around 80 miles a day to deliver 285 miles weeks for those. One of my challenges was to complete a circuit round the outside of my county between the hours of sunrise and sunset. Extend the commute home on nice days, those extra miles add up. Plot your progress on a chart on the wall or whatever motivates you. If sponsored post a daily blog on how you are feeling / getting on. Keep them engaged.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Used to be just shy of my monthly commuting distance. I just got on and rode, never bothered with training so can't offer advice other than don't overdo it early on in the run up to June.

Best o'luck and let us know how June faired for you. Good or bad, by your own expectations.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2019)

Its easily doable I done 12 of them or more back in 2013; its just having the time and realising that, unless you are superfit, you can't ride at the same intensity every day. On low intensity days you just have to sit and balance but do minimal exertion. Good luck


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5493757, member: 9609"]more than 12 in a year ? [/QUOTE]
A bit of 2012, all of 2013 and maybe a bit of 2014. I can't remember at this time of night. I am going to be shattered tomorrow


----------



## mangid (7 Jan 2019)

Swanage53 said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> I am looking for thoughts and guidance on cycling 1000 miles in a month.
> 
> First some background I am 56 years old and took up cycling some 5 years ago to get fit. In August 2015 I did my first "long" solo ride of 85 miles, which started as a joke but I raised over £1000 for charity, in August 2016 I did a 120 mile ride with 2 others and a couple of 80 mile(ish) Sportives. Last year I didn't do any rides nearing 80 miles, and I did 2400 road miles during the year. At various times I have commuted to work, covering anywhere between 20 and 50 miles per day. I know I am not quite as fit as I was during 2016. This weekend I have done 2 rides of about 30 miles each at an average speed of 15mph. This is pretty typical of where I am at present, with a couple of evenings a week on the rollers in the garage.
> ...



I quite often do more than 1000miles a month (21.5K last year), most of it is commuting miles, so yes, it's doable. 

Get into the routine of commuting as soon as possible, don't let weather put you off, miles in the legs. 

No specific training, and I don't eat differently to the rest of the family, just slightly larger portions.

Bike maintenance is also key, a clean bike feels quicker, mileage eats components (chains, sprockets, bottom brackets), keep on top of them, and have spares ready. I religiously clean the bike after every ride, and drivetrain after anything wet or dirty.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2019)

Prior to me breaking my leg 1,000 miles a month was about standard for me but I don't drive.


----------



## Swanage53 (7 Jan 2019)

Good morning all,

Thanks for all the comments so far.

I think the biggest thing for me is pacing it through the month. My original thought is to work towards 2 days per week that I will not cycle, for various reasons including rest days and practical reasons. My commute varies between 10 and 38 miles, so I can reasonably expect to do at least 20 miles per day without extending the commute home which I was doing last year. Combination of commuting by train and bike means that it is not unreasonable to clock up 50 miles in a day quite easily.

There are two minor issues the first is travelling by train with a bike - which is not always easy and the second is fear of having a bike stolen, which is what happened last year.

With regard to aching legs the day after (Pumpkin the robot) I know that one from having done previous "long" rides and I have gone out the next day for a few easy miles to loosen up.

With regards to equipment I have 2 bikes both of which are comparitively new, kept clean, maintained by me and serviced once a year by local cycle shop.

I fully plan to keep everyone updated including sponsors, the charity, friends colleagues, employers and of course anybody interested on this forum.

Thanks again and please keep any comments and observations coming.

Alan


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jan 2019)

You've plenty of time to train for doing this in June, try a few things out before than & see what works best for you. Last year I did 50 consecutive days of at least 50km & it was hard going on the legs, constantly aching for the last week or two. I find that if I do a long ride (100 miles ish) then it takes more than 24 hours rest to fully recover, I'll tend to be stiff & aching for two or more days 
If the weather is favourable at the beginning of June I'd aim for at least 300 miles a week & then it gives you a chance if something slows you up at end of the month 
Good luck with it


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jan 2019)

I set myself the same challenge last year. I cycle to work, so that made 20 miles per day which I extended, then some bigger rides on my rest days. At about 33 miles per day, my best advise it to get ahead of the required daily mileage. Missing a few miles, or a day, later in the month is very difficult to recover


----------



## Tigerbiten (7 Jan 2019)

I start to get fit for a tour with trying to do 100 mile per week, either lots of short rides or a few longer rides.
After a month or so I'll start to up the distance so that at the start of my tour I can fairly easily do 150 miles per week.
I find it's best if each week I either do 4 short rides in one block, a day off, a longer ride, another day off.
Or 3 short, off, 2 long, off, 3 or 4 short, etc, etc.
Mixing and matching the distances makes it more "fun" and if it not "fun" you'll soon stop.

I then at the start of a long tour I find my first 1,000 miles tends to take around 35 days.
I then tend to knock 5 days off each of the next 1,000 miles until I get down to 20 days per 1,000.
I'll then keep that speed until the end of the tour.
I find that weeks 2-3 are the hardest on tour because I've run my reserves down but I've yet to build my full cycling fitness.
After that it just gets easier as I rebuild my reserves as I get cycling fit.
And I'm now the well wrong side of 50 but as I don't work anymore I've got plenty of time to do it in.

So it's easily possible if you take your time to build up to it.


----------



## Swanage53 (10 Feb 2019)

Hi guys and girls,
Thought I would give a quick update if anybody is still interested? I have upped my road miles and had a better January than last year, although recent bad weather has meant sometime stuck in the garage on the rollers so the past couple of weeks has been a bit slow. Managed a couple of quick rides this weekend, only short, today was flippin' cold and wet but better than the rollers. I have noticed that my fitness level is improving although I have a long way to go. I have booked a place on the Chilterns Samaritans ride at the end of June to finish off the month and a friend who did it with me a couple of years ago is coming down from up north to join me for the day. It's a great event which I am looking forward to. Last time I did the 80 miles in 5 hours 44 mins including stop at feed station. If I can knock a couple of minutes off this year I will be more than happy. ☺


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2019)

How is your wife getting on with building her fitness? Am I right in thinking you will be doing your challenge together?


----------



## Swanage53 (10 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> How is your wife getting on with building her fitness? Am I right in thinking you will be doing your challenge together?


No my wife hasn't cycled for a number of years because of issues with her legs, and cycling then for us was just a few miles at a leisurely pace, nowhere near the level that I am doing.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2019)

Keep at it @Swanage53 . Keep us posted looks like your heading the the right direction


----------



## davidphilips (10 Feb 2019)

1000 miles a month should be ok as long as you build yourself up to it slowly, This last 6 months (apart from really wet,windy or very cold days) i have done a club run every morning that works out about 350 a week and i am not the fastest or fittest in the club and apart from taking a lot of milk i dont have any special diet or take supplements.

My advice only do big miles if you really like cycling and are ready to keep cleaning a bike and replacing chains etc, do not use cheap chains as the difference in price between say a pc830 and a pc850 is only a few pounds but a sram pc 850 lasts at least twice as long (in my view any way) good luck and happy cycling.


----------



## Boon 51 (10 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Prior to me breaking my leg 1,000 miles a month was about standard for me but I don't drive.



Ditto.. About the same for me until I broke my hip.


----------



## Swanage53 (11 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Ditto.. About the same for me until I broke my hip.


All these broken limbs, am starting to think that cycling is actually bad for you health? hope all is well now for both you and Raleighnut.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2019)

Swanage53 said:


> All these broken limbs, am starting to think that cycling is actually bad for you health? hope all is well now for both you and Raleighnut.


My broken Femur had nothing to do with cycling, it was a simple fall, however I landed on a Pallet Truck and the impact snapped it into 3 pieces.

I've only ever broken Collarbones (and strangely both little fingers) from bike tumbles in 50+ yrs of cycling.


----------



## Swanage53 (2 Jun 2019)

Hi guys and girls,

I've not been around these parts lately, so I thought I'd better give you an update. Well it's day 2 and I have done 119 miles so by my reckoning I am on day 4ish based on 33 miles per day average. Tomorrow should give me at least another 40 miles but then I have 2 enforced rest days due to work commitments. I am confident though that I should have at least 250 miles under my belt for next weekend. So looking good so far and legs are good. Last month I did 450 miles including a couple of days of 65 miles, so I have a bit of work to do. Most importantly the cash sponsorship is rolling in.

I will try not to leave it so long next time.

Thanks for indulging me.

Alan


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2019)

Well done so far . Keep at it @Swanage53 .


----------



## Swanage53 (8 Jun 2019)

So 8 days in and 283 miles done so far. A bit less than I would really like, but today the wind was brutal and I only managed 24 miles. I also got wet yesterday but did get 49 miles done. So tomorrow I think it's an early start and get a few miles in. Sponsorship pounds are going up and my personal mass pounds are going down, despite my increased eating. So it's win all round. More updates later.


----------



## Swanage53 (15 Jun 2019)

So it was a tough week to say the least, although it started well! Sunday I clocked up 70miles around the Thames Valley and Monday was a planned rest day which I was glad of come Monday evening. Tuesday started reasonable but couldn't do the full 23 miles to the station and could only do 15 because of the road conditions. Fortunately my route runs parallel to the railway so I have a choice of stations where I can catch my train. The ride home was a little better and managed 23 miles. Wednesday 23 miles followed by 11 miles on the way home due to being constantly wet and battered by the wind. Thursday I didn't bother, I was so fed up. Yesterday was better and managed 23 miles each way followed by 40 miles this morning. Currently am on 517 miles so am ahead of where I need to be but wanted to have more in the bank. Am confident that I should be able to get 270 miles in, subject to the weather so fingers crossed, and thanks for you interest.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2019)

You would have thought June would have been a good month weather wise for your attempt but not so . Keep at it


----------



## Swanage53 (15 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> You would have thought June would have been a good month weather wise for your attempt but not so . Keep at it



That is why I chose June, that and the long days.


----------



## Swanage53 (22 Jun 2019)

Well 3 out of 4 weeks down and I am on the final run in, I am homing in on that 1000 mile target! I have now cycled 811 miles since 1st June so only another 189 to go. I really thought two weeks ago I wouldn't make it but although not a done deal yet, I am starting to feel a little more confident. In the past 7 days I have cycled 294 miles and burnt near on 19000 calories. Despite eating loads I am fading away a little!

Oh and I did managed to fall off, low speed stuff in traffic. Chain came off and I could not unclip quick enough, I came to a halt and simply flopped to the right, much to the amusement of those around me. Slight graze to knee and elbow and dented pride, however no harm done and up and running again in minutes. I am still waiting the TDF call up


----------



## MiK1138 (22 Jun 2019)

Your doing grand mate, hopefully the weather gods will be a bit kinder to you in the last week


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2019)

Well done . Nice to be slightly in front of target bit of wiggle room


----------



## RichK (23 Jun 2019)

A couple of years back, I did 1000km in a month (OK, only 60% of your proposal) but it's doable. Just do what you need each day & take note of what your body is telling you. If you need to stop or slow, then stop or slow.


----------



## Swanage53 (27 Jun 2019)

Less than 100 miles to go now!


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jun 2019)

Swanage53 said:


> Less than 100 miles to go now!


Looks like the weather might be on your side for the final run in too. Well done on your progress so far


----------



## Swanage53 (27 Jun 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Looks like the weather might be on your side for the final run in too. Well done on your progress so far



Thanks to you and to everybody else for you kind words of encouragement and support. The one that has amazed me is just how much my fitness has improved, I've never been this fit!


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jun 2019)

Good luck for your last miles. Going to finish off with a single Century ride?


----------



## Swanage53 (30 Jun 2019)

Hi guys and girls,
Just to let you know 1005 miles done in the end, could have done a few more but just did a gentle 20 miles at the Sportive, as the young lady accompanying me is just recovering from surgery and is not back to full fitness yet. If you read my previous posts you will appreciate that I struggled with the weather, however in 8 days around week 3 I managed 393 miles which stood me in good stead for the last week which was quite leisurely in comparison.
My plan going forward is to keep my miles and fitness up and weight off, although miles wont be as high as this month.
I have also raised a few quid, and feel absolutely wonderful.
Thanks for all your support.
Alan


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2019)

Bravo!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Well done  .I thought you were going to out distance me but I cracked 1030 today .However that's standard milage for me now but takes some getting too which makes your effort so good you should be proud of yourself onwards and upwards .If you commute daily it surprising how the miles clock up


----------



## Swanage53 (30 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done  .I thought you were going to out distance me but I cracked 1030 today .However that's standard milage for me now but takes some getting too which makes your effort so good you should be proud of yourself onwards and upwards .If you commute daily it surprising how the miles clock up



My commute over the recent weeks has been to the station to catch a train, it just so happens s I chose a station 23 miles away and not my local station, so that may continue for at least the summer, although I can't do it everyday unfortunately. The other benefit is that I have saved a few quid in petrol.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2019)

Well done. A great effort.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Early summer commutes are just glorious


----------



## burntoutbanger (30 Jun 2019)

Fantastic effort, bloody well done!


----------

